
Ask HN: How do you backup your private keys? - xcambar
Hi HN,
I am curious about the many simple&#x2F;unexpected&#x2F;fun&#x2F;convoluted&#x2F;bizarre strategies members of this community are using to backup their personal private keys.<p>Think SSH, GPG, Keepass key files...<p>Mine is simple: in a USB stick, stored with random stuff in the attic.<p>What&#x27;s yours?
======
moxylush
Hack Proof and Waterproof!

[https://www.arcanus55.com/?trusted55=A55PV2](https://www.arcanus55.com/?trusted55=A55PV2)

------
noir_lord
keepassxc vault and ssh keys live in an AES-256 encrypted archive on multiple
media which is a complex way of saying I periodically zip them up and put them
on a memory stick, I don't hide the memory sticks because you can't mount them
without a LUKS password that's in my head.

Nothing convoluted about it, plug in memory stick, enter password, run script,
unmount volume chuck in bowl next to PC.

